# Kubota L5740 snow blower vs. 17" of snow



## bpbolde (Oct 4, 2006)

We got dumped on yesterday, and I finally had a chance to really work the new tractor. It sure hasn't disappointed! xysport


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like it's going through a dusting haha. Badass. Thing had no problems with it. Wish it would storm here again


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

mega10cab;1696848 said:


> Looks like it's going through a dusting haha. Badass. Thing had no problems with it. Wish it would storm here again


Good to see someone local on here. I work in Frederick quite a bit. Born and raised there. Whats your company name?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow, thats sweet.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

ALC-GregH;1697217 said:


> Good to see someone local on here. I work in Frederick quite a bit. Born and raised there. Whats your company name?


Actually work for the fire dept. Work PT as a hardscaper, snow removal doing residential driveways. Looking for work. Just got a plow on my truck and looking to step up to bigger jobs.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

mega10cab;1697296 said:


> Actually work for the fire dept. Work PT as a hardscaper, snow removal doing residential driveways. Looking for work. *Just got a plow on my truck and looking to step up to bigger jobs.*


That's cool. The bigger jobs usually require GL ins. though and some other business related info that you might want to look into. All my work is north of the md/pa border. I had 15 driveways in Frederick but took on that many up my way. Can't be two places at once so I let them know I couldn't do them anymore. I make 3 times the money and only drive a round trip of 8 miles. 

Looks like we might get 2-4 tomorrow evening/night. Bring it on. Most all my customers are zero trigger. If it drops a inch I'm either plowing or dumping salt. The "roads" I clear are very steep private two way roads. Then there's the actual driveways once I'm at the top! Add two of the roads together and 15 driveways total and all I see is green!!!!!  payup


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

I sure hope it snows. Problem is, the guy I got in with has my in rockville. Where it always snows less, and it's a 1" trigger. If I hadn't of waited I could've gotten in with a company in Frederick. Really wanting a few good storms. I missed the first two this year. Leaving in March for Daytona bike week. The extra money would be nice lol.


----------

